# Shall I buy junk-titled car?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Found this car on the internet - 95 Pathfinder...she offered me $3800. Is it a good deal even it is junk title???

Btw, what's the different between salvage and junk title??? According to the definition, a junk-titled car can't operate on the road...how did she drive for 2years and travel to New York???

Shall I take it??? Need your help!!!! Thanks!
Attached carfax report for anyone who have time to look into.


DATE
REPORTED ODOMETER
READING INFORMATION
SOURCE GENERAL
COMMENTS 
09/01/1995 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Registered as
commercial vehicle


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/14/1995 38 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Title issued
First owner reported
First lien reported
Registered as lease vehicle
Odometer reading recorded on 07/22/1995 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/23/1996 8,505 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
SALVAGE TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
Registered as lease vehicle
Odometer reading recorded on 01/22/1996 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/01/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/04/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/16/1996 8,565 California
Inspection Station
Palmdale, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/29/1997 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/29/1997 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
SALVAGE TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/30/1997 23,757 California
Inspection Station
Palmdale, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10/10/1997 23,756 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 09/29/1997 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/13/1999 32,102 California
Inspection Station
Los Angeles, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/17/2001 47,812 California
Inspection Station
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/26/2001 47,177 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Los Angeles, CA
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 02/17/2001 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/09/2001 48,618 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Los Angeles, CA
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 04/25/2001


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do NOT touch that car. 

Walk away, and find something better. Junk/Salvage titles screw you over if you were to get in an accident. Get something better.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree, you never know why it got the salvage title in the first place...

BTW sam your box is full...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

*Thank you, guys...*

Thanks!!! but now i need to start my car search again (


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I have a salvage title on my 98 200sx. My car was flooded before. This place in my town takes flooded cars and rips out everything that got damaged and replaces it and then sells the cars. I got my car for $7300, if it was a clean car it would have cost me around $9000. I got my car just about a year ago and now the KBB for my car is around $5600. Not too bad I guess... I've got 45,000 miles on it now... and everything has worked fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

*Value of salvage/junk title cars*

yes, I called the dealer who sold out this car..they said the value of salvaged cars should be 50% ~ 70% less of KBB wholesale value.

I test drive the car on highway and it is fine...Just wonder it how it got salvaged at the first place. Is there any way I can get that record?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

When I got my carfax I talked to some company and they said that I could call my local DMV and get the peoples phone numbers who previously owned my car. Then simply call them and ask them what happened to the car. Just make sure you get a good inspection on the car, check for rusting and whatever else. It could be just flooding or something, or it could be something really bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

It looks like it has changed hands way too much. Something must be seriously wrong with it. Just my opinion.


----------



## panek69 (Jan 21, 2003)

My cousin bought a car like that. It was nothing but trouble. Save yourself stay away the car has been through too many owners and proly too much abuse. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank for all the reply...
Btw, still can't make up my mind cos the buyer keeps calling me. Now he lowers price down to $3000.
Another trouble thing is how to transfer California salvaged title to NY salvaged....
That would be my dream if I can own a Pathfinder but....


----------

